# Where are Kerastase products sold ?



## zombie_candy (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry if it sounds like a noob question but i live in canada and have already tried looking in some salons and that salon product store, trade secrets. help please


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've seen them at high end salons in Montreal, Quebec. Not cheap or mid-range salons though. Maybe call a few higher end salons and see if they have it.


----------



## ollieo (Sep 5, 2006)

www.kerastase.com is launching new US & Canadian websites soon.  They may have listings or maybe you can contact them at 866-kerastase .  Thats the number listed on the Canadian opening page.  

I buy at drugstore.com though they do not ship internationally.  I have also bought it through some online stores and on eBay.  A google search might help.  I live waaaaay out and have to buy it online.


----------



## Catgirl (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought it from the hair salon at street level (next to the ALDO shoe store) in Plaza Alexis Nihon, which is downtown on the corner of Atwater and Ste-Catherine, metro station: Atwater.

  	I bought the hair mask which I used as a conditioner because my hair was extremely dry and it cost about 60$ after taxes.

  	Hope that helps!


----------

